# reprendre / prendre / établir ses quartiers



## steiner

"zones urbaines défavorisées où la délinquance a repris ses quartiers".

la duda es si _reprendre ses quartiers_ es una expresión que signifique algo así como "hacerse fuerte" o si debo entenderla en sentido literal de "volver a tomar los barrios", es decir, ¿Cómo traduzco?:

Zonas urbanas desfavorecidas en las que la delincuencia ha vuelto a hacerse fuerte
Zonas urbanas desfavorecidas cuyos barrios han vuelto a ser tomados por la delincuencia
Merci bien de votre aide


----------



## CABEZOTA

Non, reprendre ses quartiers c'est simplement "revenir". Il s'agit d'une métaphore militaire : établir, prendre ses quartiers, c'est pour une troupe s'installer dans son campement. 

La délinquance a "repris ses quartiers" dans les zones urbaines défavorisées : elle est de retour, chez elle, elle a repris possession des lieux.

La delincuencia a vuelto a apoderarse de los barrios desfavorecidos.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Steiner
Reprendre ses quartiers es tambien: _volver a casa= je rentre chez moi, je reprends mes quartiers..._
Ce que te propose Cabezota: _a vuelto a apoderarse_, me paraît parfait étant donné le contexte.


----------



## yserien

CABEZOTA said:


> Non, reprendre ses quartiers c'est simplement "revenir". Il s'agit d'une métaphore militaire : établir, prendre ses quartiers, c'est pour une troupe s'installer dans son campement.
> 
> La délinquance a "repris ses quartiers" dans les zones urbaines défavorisées : elle est de retour, chez elle, elle a repris possession des lieux.
> 
> La delincuencia a vuelto a apoderarse de los barrios desfavorecidos.


Retour des troupes a leurs quartiers,casernes ,une fois les opérations terminées. Le terme campement, à mon humble avis et référé aux militaires,désigne un endroit en pleine nature, provisoire, avec de tentes,etc..
Note : si les militaires sont nombreux à échelle régiment par exemple au lieu de caserne,quartier, on dit base arrière.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Oui, c'est plutôt caserne. Pour le sens, c'est surtout l'idée de retour chez soi (reprendre ses quartiers) ou d'installation (prendre ses quartiers) qui prime. En principe, la coloration militaire de la métaphore est pratiquement insensible lorsqu'on parle de "prendre ses quartiers" : c'est simplement s'installer, sans plus.

Dans l'exemple donné par steiner, visiblement, l'image est réactivée, et en plus il y a un jeu de mots- volontaire ou non - sur quartiers (quartiers urbains/quartiers comme lieux d'installation). On doit alors insister, davantage qu'on ne le ferait dans d'autres contextes, sur l'idée que la violence reprend le pouvoir, retrouve sa mainmise sur ces zones défavorisées.


----------



## ena 63

CABEZOTA said:


> La delincuencia  ha vuelto a apoderarse de los barrios desfavorecidos.



Hola:
Espero que no te moleste.
Saludos


----------



## CABEZOTA

Qué despistado soy. Gracias !


----------



## Acu

Hola, 

"Finalement, nous allons chercher nos affaires et *nous prenons nos quartiers* chez Omaïda." 

No lo entiendo. De verdad. ¿Qué quiere decir realmente?

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

"Prendre ses quartiers" quiere decir "acuartelarse". Aquí, puede ser en el sentido figurado y puede que sea simplemente "alojarse".


----------



## Acu

Uf, muchas gracias, ipfr. 

Es perfecto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Este hilo habría podido ayudarte:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=286493

Recuerda que hay que efectuar una búsqueda antes de abrir un hilo 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes conservar la metáfora militar diciendo:_...y asentamos los reales (el real) en (casa de) Omaida.
In RAE:_ *asentar los **~**es.* * 1.     * loc. verb. Dicho de un ejército: *acampar.*
* 2.     * loc. verb. Fijarse o domiciliarse en un lugar.


----------



## yserien

Pero como aqui hay una referencia "civil", Omaida,pienso que alojarse, domiciliarse suenan mejor.


----------



## fragnol123

También : _tomar aposento_.


----------



## la-ta

Hola, no logro entender a que hace referencia  quartiers en esta oración: 
"Le resto a établi ses quartiers dans une salle colorée et chaleureuse". 
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Établir/ prendre ses quartiers (CNTRL):


> *C. − 1.* Le plus souvent _au plur._     Campement, cantonnement d'une troupe. _Établir, prendre ses quartiers_.


- establecerse / ancantonarse...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## la-ta

ok. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Si quieres conservar la misma imagen que en francés podrás decir:
El restaurante *ha sentado sus reales* en...


----------



## la-ta

Gurb: muchas gracias!


----------

